# ATi 2600 vs. nVidia 8600



## faraaz (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm considering buying a new laptop, and I have an option of picking up a Toshiba with AMD dual-core CPU and the ATi 2600 or a HP Intel C2D with the GeForce 8600 ...

Which is better for gaming? Why? Please keep in mind, the game which I will be using with this laptop is Bioshock, Oblivion and Colin McRae DiRT...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 8, 2007)

Go for:

HP Intel C2D with the GeForce 8600

ATi 2600 is cr@p .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

A lot of  latest games are under nVidia's 'the way its meant to be played' plan or they are customised for nvidia cards.


----------



## 786 (Oct 8, 2007)

I personally never liked ATi (once got 9200). AMD dual-core procys are good, but C2Ds are better,

So better go with HP


----------



## faraaz (Oct 8, 2007)

The HP costs 10 K more though...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 8, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> The HP costs 10 K more though...



It is better than Toshiba with AMD dual-core CPU and the ATi 2600 though.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 8, 2007)

ATI is also not that bad like ppl complain, its like... most of the ppl prefer nvidia thats it...... like Indian ppl earlier prefered only Nokia mobiles... when sony ericssons was in mkt, coz their minds for blocked/limited to nokia only, but see now it upside down even when their is no much change in both companies mobile. (had to explain this for better understanding).....

go for AMD dual-core CPU and the ATi 2600....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, its difficult to give an opinion without any details. You need to provide the complete config. of both the setups.


----------



## faraaz (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay...I got it off a flyer for a sale they're having here but in short, here's the thing:

Toshiba Satellite A200
AMD Turion X2 1.9 GHz
2 GB RAM
250 GB HDD
Integrated 1.3 MP Webcam
256 MB ATi X2600 256 MB card
15.4" TruBrite Screen
Total Cost - 1500 CHF

HP DV6500 series
Intel C2D - 1.8 GHz
2 GB RAM
256 MB nVidia 8600 GTS
160 GB HDD
Integrated Webcam
15.4" Screen
Total Cost - 1800 CHF


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

looking at the config, the toshiba looks more value for money. But the C2D is surely has more mettle than the amd turion.

for 2600 vs 8600, haf a look at this thread: *forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=150512


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 9, 2007)

If you buy Toshiba Satellite A200 then u will unable to play DiRT, Oblivion and Bioshock @ decent settings and resolution.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> ATI is also not that bad like ppl complain, its like... most of the ppl prefer nvidia thats it...... like Indian ppl earlier prefered only Nokia mobiles... when sony ericssons was in mkt, coz their minds for blocked/limited to nokia only, but see now it upside down even when their is no much change in both companies mobile. (had to explain this for better understanding).....
> 
> go for AMD dual-core CPU and the ATi 2600....



ATi suckz both at performance and driver issues , I am using both systems rigth now. ATi support suckz BIGTIME. Even performance issues and crashes on linux, infinite fidling wid config files on Linux... enuf wid ATi


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

go for HP bro


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

+1


----------



## vish786 (Oct 9, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> ATi suckz both at performance and driver issues , I am using both systems rigth now. ATi support suckz BIGTIME. Even performance issues and crashes on linux, infinite fidling wid config files on Linux... enuf wid ATi


its our own choices. 

read the thread which infra suggested...


----------



## 786 (Oct 9, 2007)

No, Ati donot sucks, but its performance is not upto Nvidia

Toshiba seems to be more likely "++value for money" but HP has the advantage of *8600GTS*


----------



## faraaz (Oct 9, 2007)

The whole point of upgrading is to get a laptop which can play Bioshock, Oblivion and Colin McRae DiRT ... having had a look at the VGA charts at Tomshardware.com, I must say that the difference in performance between the 2600 and 8600 is shocking! 8600 kicks the 2600 around like it was nothing...

But I get 90 GB less HDD space...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 9, 2007)

IMO, practically 2600 is comptt. to the 8500 series.


----------



## faraaz (Oct 10, 2007)

comptt.?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 10, 2007)

* competition


----------



## vish786 (Oct 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I'm considering buying a new laptop, and I have an option of picking up a Toshiba with AMD dual-core CPU and the ATi 2600 or a HP Intel C2D with the GeForce 8600 ...
> 
> Which is better for gaming? Why? Please keep in mind, the game which I will be using with this laptop is Bioshock, Oblivion and Colin McRae DiRT...



wats the cost of both laptops in Rs.?,  i guess ur buying from zurich ?
which did u go for.


----------



## faraaz (Oct 23, 2007)

Neither...going for a Fujitsu Siemens Xi 2428...

Saw this deal very recently...its a Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz with 2 GB RAM, 160 GB SATA @ 7200 rpm, 15.4" widescreen with 1440x900 native resolution, integrated 1.3 MP Webcam and here's the biggie ... nVidia GeForce 8600 M GS (or whatever that abbreviation is...maybe GTS..I dunno) 256 MB GDDR3 RAM...all for 1700 CHF which is about 60,000 rupees...

I haven't bought it yet because Vista is in German on this, and the keyboard also is not a QWERTY layout, but the stupid German one with extra characters and all the regular character placements messed up. So I'm trying to get a lappy customised with the English keyboard. If that doesn't work out...I dunno..


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 23, 2007)

if i was in ur place... i would have gone for C2D and 8600.. i have seen many games which prefers Nvidia.


----------



## faraaz (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah...that's what I'm doing...


----------

